# maculatus v spilo



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wut r their differences? 
aggression and growth etc

thx guys


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Note the humeral and midline tail band on Spilopleura (upper fish) Lower fish is S. maculatus. During juvenile phases these 2 resemble each other later growing away from general appearances.

Upper photo courtesy of Heiko Bleher. Lower photo: Michel Jegu


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Best identification so far that Ive known also. Frank, does the humeral spots on Spilos disappear with age, as with a Cariba?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

how come ic most ppl and my spilo not really ahving a clear humeral spot ???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The humeral spot remains but obscured by dark ground color (adult). S. maculatus never shows a humeral spot. Both as full grown adults difficult to tell apart because of dark coloration and breeding colors.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The humeral spot remains but obscured by dark ground color (adult). S. maculatus never shows a humeral spot. Both as full grown adults difficult to tell apart because of dark coloration and breeding colors.


 Thanks again Frank







Something def worth relaying towards future member info.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

awesome thx for the help


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

could someone answer his original question as to their differences in aggression and growth?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> could someone answer his original question as to their differences in aggression and growth?










should be the same


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I doubt there is any measurable difference between those factors.


----------

